# TJ Maxx 2008 Swimwear Preview



## Marisol (Apr 9, 2008)

Source

Hereâ€™s what TJ Maxx has in store for swimwear. Itâ€™s almost beach season so while we motivate ourselves and actually doing something about it to look bikini ready, check out the TJ Maxx 2008 Swimsuits.

*All Images Via TJ Maxx Press.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the red and white one in the first picture.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 9, 2008)

I am, surprisingly, not very impressed by their collection.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 9, 2008)

I really like the two in the first picture and the one in the last picture! They're very pretty!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2008)

I quite like the one piece... but this just reminds me that I have to get into a bikini in a few weeks. EEP!

Is it possible to lose like, half your body weight in 1.5 weeks? LOL


----------



## Anthea (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the one piece on the RH side, swimwear is unfortunitly out of the question for me


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 9, 2008)

The red one is cute.


----------

